# Plants from Mike's Wet Pets???



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Has anybody ordered plants from a seller on AquaBid called Mike's Wet Pets (I think he is also on Ebay)? 

I did and got them Monday and I am VERY happy with them. The plants are very nice, IMO, the prices are good and shipping was reasonable at $6.00 for Priority. 

Just in case you are interested:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Mikeswetpets


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ooo, looks like a good seller! Too bad he only ships in America... >.>


----------

